# Downloads



## mholowach (Mar 3, 2016)

looking for the manual for a atlas qc42 but the download page saws I need to post 30 times.  Anyway around this?


----------



## Steve Shannon (Mar 3, 2016)

I believe that a donation to the site bypasses the 30 post deal. 


 Steve Shannon


----------



## mholowach (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 5, 2016)

That's correct.  Both donors and active members have access to both Downloads and Photos.


----------

